# ADFs and Feeding



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm heading to the store tomorrow to get two African Dwarf frogs for my female betta fish to live with in a 10 gallon tank. I feel pretty prepared for caring for them, but I have one last question.
I'm getting some frozen bloodworms to feed them. Can they be fed exclusively on bloodworms? Can they eat New Life Spectrum small fish formula that I feed my betta fish?


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

There is a sinking pellet made especially for aquatic frogs, I use the Zoomed brand and my frogs seem to have grown well. I think they need more protein than regular fish food contains.

Have fun with them. They are so cute and funny!


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

My guys eat frozen bloodworms every 2 -3 days, but i see them munching on betta pellets and the dwarf frog pellets too.


----------

